# Swift's offer....



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Just had a phone call from the Customer Service Manager at The Swift Group. She said they would like to make me an offer. I was expecting an offer of a medal or something, but instead, they offered to take the van back to the factory for repair. 

I declined. 

My logic is that if they can't build it well in the first place, is there any more hope second time around? I also think this reflects my views on the service provided by the supplying dealer. 

Swift then offered to telephone Cleveland Motorhomes on Monday 30th April (repair day) and ensure that any parts that were needed would be pushed through as fast as possible. That seems sensible. 

I had previously asked a member of the Swift management team to attend the dealership on the 30th. Swift declined my invitation to tea and biscuits. 

Maybe they were worried that once in the Kontiki they might be trapped inside by the hab door. LOL

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Rapide561 said:


> Maybe they were worried that once in the Kontiki they might be trapped inside by the hab door. LOL


Hi, Russell

Glad to see the Rapide sense of humour after recent events :lol:

Isn't there a danger of not complying with the terms of the Sales of Goods Act or something here? Shouldn't the supplier be given the opportunity of putting right what is wrong?

I'm only talking about the letter of the law here. In your shoes, I would be inclined to do exactly the same.

I quickly looked up "fitness for purpose" and found >> THIS PAGE <<, which might be ineteresting if you can wade through all the legalese. If nothing else, there's a number of court cases you could quote in correspondence.

Gerald


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Russell,

well at least Swift recognise there is a significant problem which can't be bad.

Did they offer you the use of a motorhome whilst the Kontiki would be in the factory for repair,if so then I reckon thats a decent response from Swift.

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift*

Hello

I did ask for a use of a vehicle but they could not offer this. They also added that I could expect a "six week turnaround".

Part of me wants it to go back to Swift as they will, for example have all the parts (or at least a lot of them) in stock. On the other hand, by letting the dealer work on it, they are a bit more impartial etc. The van remains booked in at the dealers at present.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Swift*



Rapide561 said:


> I did ask for a use of a vehicle but they could not offer this. They also added that I could expect a "six week turnaround".


Blimey! That's a long time, although I remember some posts from the past with this sort of turnaround time - and some even longer. I fail to see why :evil: If the van's booked in, and the parts are ordered and in / expected to be in, how can there be six weeks' worth of work in it? You could build a new one in that time! :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Factory or dealer? I'd find that a tricky call, but probably more inclined to pick the factory as they're obviously aware of all the faults that you've experienced (as are we all) and will surely take extra, extra care to make sure they get it absolutely right this time. Then again, I could be wrong.....

You really, really deserve some good luck now Russell, and I do hope you get it.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,I would tend to go for the factory option.You never know what will be found once work starts.
I also agree with Gerald on the "fit for purpose" I'm sure Swift would say that their vans are NOT :roll: designed for fulltiming.
Take the offer of the factory "you know it makes sense" :wink: 
Gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fit for purpose*

Hi

Fortunately for me, prior to ordering the van, I emailed the dealer stating the van would be in daily use for "at least six month, probably overseas". The email was acknowledged etc etc. I suppose that may be crucial but to be honest I can't be bothered with the hassle.

I have checked the legal position and in case of any future claims, it is a "safer" option to let the dealer effect repair. It is interesting however that Swift have suddenly shown interest. Perhaps it was my emails to P Smith Esq, the group MD. They have not been answered but something mst have been said somewhere along the line.

Russell


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Russell,its not like you to not want the hassle :wink: .
However regardless of what your dealer said,did not say(unless he is part of the swift group) the decision as to what the m/h is designed for rests with the manufacturer.Thats a fact & not fiction. It is sold as a recreational vehicle (as are ALL m/h's) which means part time,occasional use, not a permanent dwelling
Saying that I really hope you get you problems sorted,I love reading some of your posts they are both interesting & informative.
My comments are only from the perspective of now days being a dealer & before being in the manufactureing sector.(Not m/h's)
For what its worth I still say factory.
Gary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Repairs*

Hello

The legal position on this has been made clear. I have been advised that the van should be repaired at the dealers as....

1) My contract is with them and not The Swift Group
2) I could lose further protection of my statutory rights in the event of further failings of the motorhome, if repairs or not carried out by the supplier. The blurb that went with this was a bit complicated but that is the basic nitty gritty.

So on Monday 30th, all may become clear.

I have a lot of confidence in Cleveland Motorhomes in this respect.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Repairs*



Rapide561 said:


> I have a lot of confidence in Cleveland Motorhomes in this respect.


Good. It sounds from this and previous posts that Cleveland have tried to do their best for you. Fingers (and any other bits) crossed.

Gerald

_Edit: I've just realised - that's next Monday!_


----------

